# viega pex press



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all, been a little while since I been on here. Good to see it's still running strong.
Wondering if anyone has thoughts on the Viega pex press setup? Zurn ss crimps rings no longer do it for me. I gotta have a better to get at fittings. I'm sick of fighting on remodels. Saw this system in boston, where I now live part of the year. Any how those guys like it and it looks good to me but hoping to hear a thing or two. Btw, furguson by has it only by order in my parts...poly for $tock I guess. Thx


----------



## Plumber Mark (Mar 14, 2014)

Hey there, the viega press system is a great system. I would use straight sticks of pipe though, as I find their rolls of pex to be stiff and not as easy to use. I prefer to use uponor, I like grade A pex, better and I like their fittings better. Heat link has a pex A that uses a press fitting that I would use if I did not like uponor.


----------



## plumber tim (Jul 4, 2013)

I use viega pex all the time I like it more than Uponor The Viega plastic pex fittings are much less expensive and work great.


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

i have the tools and have not used them in yearssssssssssss .. uponor for me


----------



## Team BP (Feb 12, 2011)

In mass uponor is more common to get than veiga and is cheaper in the long run.


----------



## klempner (Mar 4, 2011)

viega press the best press system IMO. cant stand zurn. but now that i have the M12, i love uponor. its what i will run from now on.


----------

